
Musician and synthesizer pioneer Don Buchla has died - tokai
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/18/arts/music/don-buchla-dead.html?_r=0
======
justincormack
Previous thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12523042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12523042)

